# Einstweilige Verfügung gegen PS3-Hacker George Hotz



## Newsfeed (28 Januar 2011)

Ein Gericht in Kalifornien hat Sonys Antrag auf einen Verbreitungsstopp des PS3-Hacks und der Beschlagnahme aller Rechner von George Hotz stattgegeben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

